# HAGRS 2010



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm happy to announce the 4th annual Heart of America Garden Railroad Show in Kansas City on Saturday June 26 9-5 and Sunday, June 27, 2010 9-4. This show has been growing every year and has become the premier large scale show in the midwest.

The show will remain in the same location as last year and we have many new vendors that will be coming to add to our list of returning favorites. Clinics will be going on both days and we may even talk about a banquet for saturday night just to enjoy each others company.

Put this on your calendar to come and enjoy the fun with us.

There will be a newsletter sent out via email every month with more information about the show and specials around the area. A mailing will go out a month prior to the show with coupons and more specials Send me an email at [email protected] with your postal and email address so you won't miss any of the specials.

Our website will be updated soon at

http://www.hagrs.com/

Looking forward to seeing you.

David Roberts
913-406-3400

David Roberts
913-406-3400


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

David,
Thanks for the update. We Wichitans look forward to being there.
JimC.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We're looking forward to it. 

At another convention I have attended, many of the vendors had a small 'conference' area to talk to clients. They set up appointments in 15 or 30 minute blocks. Maybe we could get a separate room for the clinics and vendor meetings? Set up a bunch of cubicles? Or maybe have them as vendor Q&A mini-clinics? 

Ah the possibilities.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David. Great job on the show last year, we're looking forward to 2010. Save space for us!









I finally got our videos posted from the 2009 show:

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/HAGRS-2009.htm 


Raymond


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the latest on HAGRS? Is it still happening? Whos on the vender list? Clinics etc. 
Terry


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

HAGRS 2010 is a go and is set for the end of June. See the website for the latest http://www.hagrs.com/ Not sure if the current vendor or clinic list is out there now or not. 

Raymond


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Raymond and all....


when accessing the internet, you have to use CAPS for the HAGRS portion, lower case won't work. Their page seems to have the 2010 vendors listed. I plan on going

audi84 Noel 1


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

While that link may not work here, I can enter it in exactly as I typed 'www.hagrs.com' it in my IE browser and it comes up. MLS is auto filling in the http etc. Regardless, just type in what I provided in the quotes over there (either with caps or not) and you will get to the website.


Raymond


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray

Edited the link and it now works, there was an extra space character at the end of the URL (i.e. included within it) which is why it wasn't working.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By audi84 on 12 Apr 2010 02:37 PM 
Raymond and all....


when accessing the internet, you have to use CAPS for the HAGRS portion, lower case won't work. Their page seems to have the 2010 vendors listed. I plan on going

audi84 Noel 1
Noel

While the 'path' portion of a URL can be case-sensitive (e.g. Apache servers) the 'domain' portion of a URL is never case-sensitive.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there going to be my favoite MLS table there???


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to attending this year. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, we will definitely be coming! It's my wife's birthday and I have to take her to a Royals game on Saturday but we_ will_ be attending on Sunday!!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be good to see you Steve.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Apr 2010 05:43 PM 
Is there going to be my favoite MLS table there??? 
But of course! We'll even have a printed sign this year!

Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Only a few weeks away. 
I was talking to Mike Kidman last night and sounds like hes going to have some good prices on lots of his stuff. I need to see what all I'm going to be doing . summer will be here and gone in no time.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday, hope to see you Marty. 

Chris


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes we will be their as a Vender. Hope to see many of you.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a chance Lois and I may be there. 
It's not that much further there than Dalton, GA is from Bellaire, OH. 
Would be nice meeting the faces that go with the names on here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Master Yogi 
I hope you both can come.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be attending as a live steamer and vendor....... Look forward to meeting a lot of you for the 1st time..


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Less than a month until HAGRS - Anything about the Clinics being offered? Hope to attend on Saturday and hope to find some good buys this year!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See the HAGRS web site. 
Bubba can't make it this year because of his new job.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It turns out I won't be attending this year. My schedule won't allow it. (Just as an aside but I'm dead serious: this bouncing around of the schedule for this show makes it_ impossible _to adequately plan ahead of time!) If it stays on this date then I will never be able to attend ever again! It's my wife's birthday and she doesn't want to spend it at a train show (*sigh*)


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Send your wife on a vacation for her birthday. Then you can come to HARGS


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I won't be able to go this year either. Our #1 Grandson has an important swim meet and we need to be there.
Jim Carter


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife is looking forward to it as much as I am. She had a great time working the ticket table. We split our anniversary celebration between two train shows. For those who can make it, we'll see you there. For those who can't, we'll miss you. 

Michael


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of some of you folks not being able to make it. I will be there for sure and looking forward to meeting some of the folks from the area. I had the chance to meet Raymond at the Dolton show. It was great to finally meet and talk to him. If nothing else I'll get to harass Marty some







I know he just can't wait for my arrival. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 31 May 2010 05:57 AM 
Only a few weeks away. 
I was talking to Mike Kidman last night and sounds like hes going to have some good prices on lots of his stuff. I need to see what all I'm going to be doing . summer will be here and gone in no time. 

Marty...You tell Mr Kidman to save some of those good prices for Marty's Battery Powered Steam UP in Sept.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I looked but the Clinic button only brings up clinics that occurred at the 2009 Show. Same result on the Clinic Times PDF!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Jerry is doing a clinic on the revolution. We have the guy who does research for QSI doing sound and DCC clinics. Yogi will be there. Marty will be doing something. ( I don't know what yet.) Rick will be doing battery clinics. 

Anybody else want to do a clinic ? 

David


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David. 

The wife said that we can go on Saturday only if she gets to visit her brother while we are there.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RJD, it was great to get to meet and chat with you as well. See you in a couple of weeks, it should be a good show.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would do a clinic but I don't think I'll have time.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not notice that, I will come prepared for what ever David needs. I have lots of pass around photos.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the latest on the show? Is the vendor list complete? Will there be some kind of dinner or get together Saturday evening etc? We will be coming up Friday would anyone need any help setting up anything?


----------



## Johnny Anthony (Mar 21, 2010)

Finally got word that my vacation time was approved, so DW and I are headed to HAGRS next week. Its our first train show, so I am seeking advise. Do you just pay for admission at the door? Any recommendations on best place to stay (hotel)?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There are over 30 hotels within a mile of the show. The list of hotels is on the website but, the rates are not current. Admission is paid at the door. 
I'm looking foreward to meeting you and I hope you have a good time. 

David Roberts


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, if I install MTH sound system in a USA engine, will a Aristo Craft Train Engineer operate it? 
Ron


----------



## Johnny Anthony (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks David - I booked a reservation for Friday and Saturday nights close by. We are so excited. Can't wait to start the trek on Thursday. I look forward to meeting you as well. Just getting started so hope to learn lots. See you next weekend.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am counting the days.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 19 Jun 2010 11:10 PM 
I am counting the days..... You've been around JJ too long.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, answered your question via PM.


Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last day off work, need to pack up tonight, kiss my dog, kick the wife and head out in the AM.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Be careful Marty, you may be in trouble when you come back home, if you can even get in.

Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun at the show. Keep us informed as you can. 

Travel safe.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Were leaving out Friday morning. Se you all soon.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just learned that Mark Johnson at Silver State Trains will be offering the same internet specials listed on their site during HAGRS in KC this weekend. The good news is that even though you may not be able to attend the show, ALL MLS'ers can get the special pricing.

Check the site... Or check their booth at the show. Silver State Trains


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Are you guys there yet? What's taking so long.... No Pictures?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,[/b]
You say you have to pack ? You could just about walk to the show. [/b]*







*


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I made the trip all 1300 plus miles. Beautiful trip though the Rockies on I-70 yestarday. Today the trip from Denver to Kansas City. The best thing I saw across the State was 3 Dash 9's Union Pacific with Flags 2 pulling and 1 pushing a 100 plus loaded coal cars.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By livesteam53 on 24 Jun 2010 07:29 PM 
I made the trip all 1300 plus miles. Beautiful trip though the Rockies on I-70 yestarday. Today the trip from Denver to Kansas City. The best thing I saw across the State was 3 Dash 9's Union Pacific with Flags 2 pulling and 1 pushing a 100 plus loaded coal cars. 


Why the heck do you think I take Books on CDs. I listen to stories on the way to Marty's


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I should have had you come along JJ. You could have least watched the road while I was busy counting coal cars.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I have to work tonight, grab a few hours of sleep tomorrow and then I'll be there! Contingent upon whether or not my wife goes into labor... baby's a week over his due date today so... could happen. 

Do any of you know if any vendors at the show are willing to do some trading? I have some nice stuff I don't need anymore simply because it doesn't fit my era... love to trade it for some more modern rolling stock. I know it's not really a swap meet but... that's what I need .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You might talk to Mark Johnson or Mike Kidman. Just a thought. 

Or bring the stuff, someone might just want it. List it in the classifieds now so people could see what you have before the show. 

We'll be praying for a good delivery.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Good idea Stan, should have listed it in classifieds first. I gotta get to work and don't have time to do photos and listings, so in case anyone's interested, here's a quick rundown of what I have. Everything comes in original boxes.


(4) Delton Classic (aristocraft) wood side reefers in Santa Fe map series scheme. All 4 cars have different road numbers, so it's a true set, good condition, seen probably less than 20 hours runtime.
Aristocraft FA1 and FB1 both in Santa Fe warbonnet paint scheme. Very minimal runtime, wouldn't even consider them broke in.
Aristocraft Napa Valley Wine Train 4 wheeled caboose. 

(3) Micro Engineering turnout kits, rails only. Just need to spike the assembly to ties. I believe I have 1righthands and 2 lefthands.

I'll be bringing this stuff to the show if anyone's interested. Let me know and I'll give you my cell# so we can find each other.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm here where's the party?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, don't forget to take pictures and post them here of the event! It's the only way those of us that (unfortunately







) couldn't make it this year will get to see what happened!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WHERE ARE OUR LIVE UPDATES? !!!!! DANG I'M SORRY I NOT MAKE IT


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

_*Here is your update, The show is good, Best KC show yet. Trains running, vender sales are good. Alot of people having fun. More fun tomorrow. *_


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

If only for this, you should go to see Raymond's absolute insanity--10 tracks and a LOT of stuff.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Guys,

All is well at the show. I'm not a paying member, so I don't think I can post pics. However, I have posted video's of one of my loco's running at both the Fairplex, and here in KC. For those of you who are interested, you can go to www.youtube.com/thelocolee If the link doesn't come out right, just search thelocolee all one word, no spaces.

One thing I have learned on my trip out here is, some of the dealers that I had great respect for, didn't deserve it, and some of the dealer who think they know who I am, have alot to learn. It looks like a few of these guys need a more than a lesson in DCC, and I'm just the guy to give it to them. So hide and watch boyz, cuz it's only gona get better as we go along.

I don't need to put my name on this, because a couple of you guys realy do know who I am, and a few of you will find out the hard way. Besides that, my pic, and my name are to the left. Oh, and for a few of you dealers, it's that way.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Loco Lee on 27 Jun 2010 01:20 AM 
_{snip...}_ I'm not a paying member, so I don't think I can post pics. _{snip...}_
Sure you can, for the YouTube videos just copy and paste the embed HTML code into either of the editors, and for still pictures, so long as they are available across the Internet just use the HTML image tag (see image below).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I love it when you can hear the wheels click across the rail joints.....Nice video.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Had some time to run the C21 this morning along with Doug's C21. Steam track staying busy all day.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I have a lot of pictures from the show and will upload them later this evening...sorry but I need to keep my eyes on the road. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

Here are the pictures from this past weekend, and I will also have additional pictures from the Vendors Dinner where there was good food, good friends, and a great time! Thanks Dave! Also, if anyone would like a copy of a picture to put on your website, just send me an email and change the resolution to 300dpi.

Thanks,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent load of pictures. They look like they just about cover it. I notice Rick the Railroad Guy there. He is a cool guy.
Paul


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great show. I may try and go next year.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Next year Kansas City is hosting the 27th National Garden Railroad Convention! I know David originally started HAGRS as kind of a "practice" for the Nationals. As I understand it, the idea was that the KCGRR society was supposed to do the HAGRS show but the club's members decided _not_ to take on the task of trying to develope a large scale train show in the central part of the USA so David and at least one partner decided to go it alone! Will there be a HAGRS next summer with the NGRC also in KC??


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, thanks for the images with many, many familiar faces and "backs".









Certainly looks like there was a lot of trains to sell.


----------



## Johnny Anthony (Mar 21, 2010)

Great Pictures Izzy! It's just like I was there ...Oh wait, I was there. The 24th picture down, my DW Karen and I are talking to Rick the Railroad Guy.Thanks for posting these.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, guys...we had a great time! Oh look, Marty's wearing one of our new "Increase Your Runtime" T-shirts. HUM! 

See ya, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 27 Jun 2010 08:01 AM 
Posted By Loco Lee on 27 Jun 2010 01:20 AM 
_{snip...}_ I'm not a paying member, so I don't think I can post pics. _{snip...}_
Sure you can, for the YouTube videos just copy and paste the embed HTML code into either of the editors, and for still pictures, so long as they are available across the Internet just use the HTML image tag (see image below).












Thant engine looks pretty cheesey with no smoke or esp. no lights!!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

How was the attendance and any Pics of the models the the contest room 
dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it, NO HAGRS next year because of the time it takes to do the National. 

From someone who hears and sees all the work that goes into one of these shows. I personally think everything that could have been done and tried has, its just the economy and very few folks attending. 

Thank you David and all others for their hard work.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

In regards to HAGRS 2011. It depends how you look at it. The 27th National Garden Railroad Convention will be HAGRS next year. Dates are June 21 - 26. It should be a great time. 

David Roberts


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics. One comment I hear about show pictures is "where are the people?" Vendors look at show pictures and want to see lots of people (customers), especially around vendor displays and people walking out with armfuls of product. So, if anyone has pics of crowds, please post them.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm back in Las Vegas tonight after the 1300 mile drive. I was worth driving and look forward to next year. 

Rick, Thanks for posting pictures and thank all who helped. Met a lot of new people had a great time. 

BBQ was great on Saturday night and thanks David for bringing in the Pizza for all Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That's an interesting observation Michael. I was thinking the same thing. Sometimes people get in early and photograph the vendors before the doors open. I know that happens in York. But there sure weren't many people there.
Paul


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Even with the small crowd they seemed to be buying more on Sat. than years past. Don't know about Sun. but I did buy the last thing I needed Sun. morning a new engine. (let the grandson talk me into it)(anyway that's what I told the wife).


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. The Mesa Grande group had a great time and is looking forward to 2011. 

Bert


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone who attended the HAGRS this year and in years past for their support of the show. I'd like to thank everyone who bought from us as well as from all the vendors who attended. I would like to see this show continue for many years. Overland Park is a really nice city. The facility is very nice as well. Thanks david for doing the show!


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

It has been brought to my attention that some of my earlier comments may have offended some people on this blog. If that is correct, I apologize. The fact of the matter is, it tics me off when people don't tell the truth about other peoples technology, or miss lead customers about DCC, and the fact that it has been establish as the word wide standard for controlling model trains. All of this stems from one of the dealers telling people that DCC is bad for your locomotive. That couldn't be farther from the truth. Truth be known, DCC is one of the best things you could do for your locomotive. There will be people who may tell you otherwise, but I'm telling you the truth. I was also told that my comment about Hide, and watch was taken as an aggressive statement, when actually what I was referring to is the battle between DCC, and other stand alone technologies. It's kind of like the battle between Beta, and VHS tapes. DCC is the VHS tape, and everything else is Beta. Buying a system that isn't compatible with other systems is kind of like buying a beta max. So when I say hide, and watch, I was basically saying wait, and see. 

So in closing, I wanted to say that I enjoyed the show, and look forward to doing it again. I wanted to also thank everyone for coming to my classes, and I look forward to see you all again real soon. Also, if someone on here has a problem with something that I've said, I would hope that you would be man enough to tell me about it yourself, rather than me finding out about it third hand. And that's all I've got to say about that! 

Loco Lee


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes Chuck, 

I know it looks cheesey without the headlight. We tested it at the last show by putting 34 volts DC to it in an effort to try and burn it up, but all it did was burn out the lights, not the DCC decoder. As far as the smoke goes, I was tring to be kind to those of you who were still eating. But you must admit that even if the lights were burnt out, and I had the smoke cut off, it still sounded good. 

Loco Lee


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Also, I would like to thank all that were involved in the KC show. We would all like to see more people at HAGRS, but it did seem that most were looking to buy. Special thanks to Dave, and Marty.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Loco Lee on 30 Jun 2010 08:26 PM 
Yes Chuck, 

I know it looks cheesey without the headlight. We tested it at the last show by putting 34 volts DC to it in an effort to try and burn it up, but all it did was burn out the lights, not the DCC decoder. As far as the smoke goes, I was tring to be kind to those of you who were still eating. But you must admit that even if the lights were burnt out, and I had the smoke cut off, it still sounded good. 

Loco Lee 

Hmm, Why would a bulb burnout by putting 35 volts to the rails as all USA engines have cv (constant voltage) lighting boards installed in them. I operate my layout at 30 volts DC and have never burned out a USA cv lighting board. I thought that you had a lighting board that was plug & play or maybe that couldn't handle the 35 volts??

BTW that engine sounds like a MTH Geep


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

No Chuck, it didn't even have a lighting board connected in it at all. Just two LED's with resistors in line. I only need 12 VDC to run trains at my house. Oh, and as far as my Loco sounding like a mth, well that's about the same as trying to tell me that my Porsche sounds like a VW. Have you ever heard of Miracle Ear?


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Loco Lee on 01 Jul 2010 11:15 AM 
No Chuck, it didn't even have a lighting board connected in it at all. Just two LED's with resistors in line. I only need 12 VDC to run trains at my house. Oh, and as far as my Loco sounding like a mth, well that's about the same as trying to tell me that my Porsche sounds like a VW. Have you ever heard of Miracle Ear? 


Lee, Yes I have and that is so funny







Seems that MTH has over 200 seperate soundfiles available for the GP7/9..how many do you have?? 1







Folks that I've spoken with say that your beat-up Porsche does kind of sound like a VW, '69 Beetle to be exact









12 volts huh? Well from seeing your You Tube videos I can understand that as you have lots of H.O. Weenie Trains..BTW, How's your buddy Bob Grubba doing these days









Back to the miracles..where's your miracle board/s







How many boards are you up to now







4 of them







If I understand corectly you propose a mother socket board to be installed by the Large Scale manufacturers and then plug the QSI board into that and then use 2 of your miracle lighting boards that don't exist as you yourself stated above that you used a pair of Led's and resistors. Well wait a moment if I can use just some Led's and resistoors then I don't need your miracle lighting boards and save myself some $$$







Let's see as your 3 miracle boards along with a QSI board will cost what







Like $250.00 an engine..WOW what a deal!...The whole thing to me sounds like the Ames Super Socket all over again









So let's see you whip it out here on this forum and show us all who you are and BTW, This is a FORUM and not a BLOG


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry Chuck, I thought that you could read. I said there wasn't a lighting board in the Locomotive, or did you not catch that. So I'll say it again. There was no lighting board in the Locomotive. Oh, and as far as the Porsche goes, you just bring your VW down here, and we'll see if it sounds like my car.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Chuck and Lee, 

I'm not sure what's going on here between the two of you. I would politely ask that it stop. I am impressed with the DCC system and I bought one. I also have the DCS system and I like that too. I also have the revolution stuff also. 
Part of the fun of modeling is trying new things and seeing what I like and don't like. Learning everything I can about all of it. 

I'm trying to build HAGRS into a great show for everyone to enjoy. I hope both of you drop the antagonism and lets get back to enjoying the hobby. 

Lets not come out with the cartoon character "Calvin" wizzing on DCC, DCS or Revolution like they did with Ford, Dodge, and Chevy. It's not productivefor any of us. 

David Roberts


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you David, I'm still trying to figure out what I did to him. I don't even know the guy, and he's going after me like a Pitbull.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

"I'm still trying to figure out what I did to him."[/i]

Could it be the hard core DCC pitch you seemed to have posted above?! I have to agree - this is NOT a blog - I don't log on here to read you claiming to be the best of control systems either. I could list dozens of reasons why DCC is crap as far as I'm concerned, but I don't... how bout you lay off listing the reasons you think it's good. If you want to promote your products, and sell it, how bout you do it on your commercial site, and lay off the sales push here at MLS... I paid Shad for a train forum, not an infomercial. 

Now we haven't met, and I'm sure you're a nice guy (being serious there btw, afterall - you are a train guy!)... but please - how many of us had to yell for how long to get the Ames Super Socket fan club to stop self-promoting, proselytizing, and selling around here... I really don't fancy a second go of that.

You like DCC. Roger. Now lets leave it at that.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By parkdesigner on 01 Jul 2010 05:34 PM 
"I'm still trying to figure out what I did to him."[/i]

Could it be the hard core DCC pitch you seemed to have posted above?! I have to agree - this is NOT a blog - I don't log on here to read you claiming to be the best of control systems either. I could list dozens of reasons why DCC is crap as far as I'm concerned, but I don't... how bout you lay off listing the reasons you think it's good. If you want to promote your products, and sell it, how bout you do it on your commercial site, and lay off the sales push here at MLS... I paid Shad for a train forum, not an infomercial. 

Now we haven't met, and I'm sure you're a nice guy (being serious there btw, afterall - you are a train guy!)... but please - how many of us had to yell for how long to get the Ames Super Socket fan club to stop self-promoting, proselytizing, and selling around here... I really don't fancy a second go of that.

You like DCC. Roger. Now lets leave it at that.

Funny how that works, PD.

Like the Rabid Chihuahua, if there aren't facts you make them up as you go.
Since the industry feels smaller scales maxed out at 60% of the folks using DCC and that hasn't changed in a long time, there will always be folks who want to do it easier.

I don't need a programming track (or software), power supplies, control stations, spider wiring, and the sometimes incompatibilities of a dcc system.

The only compatible (guaranteed) are nmra/dcc, and they need a conformance warant for that.

Even the latest GR shows a review of a PIKO diseasemal that states you must have the proprietary PIKO dcc to operate the sound system.

So, the guy drives a clapped-out *****can, eh?

I'll watch for that.

Nice to have a dcc blog here in "Large Scale Events"

Now, signing off again.......


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, can we _please_ take this DCC/DCS "discussion" over to the appropriate forum? If you guys want to knock yourselves out over there more power to ya!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 01 Jul 2010 09:01 PM 
Yes, can we _please_ take this DCC/DCS "discussion" over to the appropriate forum? If you guys want to knock yourselves out over there more power to ya! 


AMEN Steve. 

One does tire of this bickering 


PS Speaking as myself not as a moderator.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Robby D on 29 Jun 2010 07:45 PM 
I would like to thank everyone who attended the HAGRS this year and in years past for their support of the show. I'd like to thank everyone who bought from us as well as from all the vendors who attended. I would like to see this show continue for many years. Overland Park is a really nice city. The facility is very nice as well. Thanks david for doing the show! 

Hi Robby,

Both David and the Dealers deserve a lot of credit for the show. I went to the show with no plans or expectations for buying anything and ended up finding and buying things from you that I had never seen before. There is a lot of difference between seeing something in a catalog or on a web site and actually seeing and touching the real thing.

I am over 100 miles from any large scale dealer so train shows are about the only way for me to find an assortment of train stuff to see and buy. HAGRS is hundreds of miles closer than any other train show.

In effect you bring your store to us and that is very much appreciated.

Jerry


----------

